
Ask HN: If Huawei is smart, it would put everything open source - xtf
Primarily Drivers. Testable =&gt; Trustworthy
======
mtmail
Microsoft allows governments to inspect source code, the so called Government
Security Program (GSP), to assure customers. I'd say that's a middle ground so
Huawei can keep its IP.

